
A New Kind of Classroom: No Grades, No Failing, No Hurry - ensignavenger
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/08/11/nyregion/mastery-based-learning-no-grades.html
======
ensignavenger
I think this is generally the correct direction for education to take. The
dissenting voices mentioned made some good comments though. But I think each
of those concerns can be addressed through proper program design. Learners
should practice skills they have already learned, and they should be re-
assessed on those skills periodically. Some topics, especially in the
humanities, will require classroom discussions to really master. And if it
saves money, all the better- as long as it works :)

However, I will echo the common sentiment that college readiness for 100% of
students is neither achievable, nor a desirable goal.

